# claimed mileage



## goodtimes04 (Mar 16, 2016)

I claimed 4800 in miles to my $9300 in take home for uber and I feel like this might be very low. What is your take? I live close to a lot of the pickups and generally do not drive around all the time.


----------



## therides (Mar 1, 2016)

My take is: keep a mileage log


----------



## goodtimes04 (Mar 16, 2016)

My little sister could've told me that


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

goodtimes04 said:


> My little sister could've told me that


You should listen to your little sister


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

goodtimes04 said:


> I claimed 4800 in miles to my $9300 in take home for uber and I feel like this might be very low. What is your take?


lol obviously its low lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

goodtimes04 said:


> I claimed 4800 in miles to my $9300 in take home for uber and I feel like this might be very low. What is your take? I live close to a lot of the pickups and generally do not drive around all the time.


So where did you get the number you used? My rule of thumb when dealing with the IRS is, don't claim any expense or deduction that can't be proved with records or receipts. If you didn't log all your business mileage last year, I hope you are doing so now. Those dead miles can add up, even if you don't drive around waiting on the next ping. As you may know, the IRS wants you to keep a contemporaneous mileage log, such as the odometer readings at the start and end of each shift that you drive. Good luck going forward.


----------

